# How do I get the AtmosFearFX onto my Ultra Projector?



## skill1833 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have tried searching for 2 days looking for a way to get my AtmosFearFX DVD onto my Ultra Projector. I am new to this so please excuse the question if it has been posed before. If anyone could let me know what they use to get the files onto your computer then onto the projector that would be awesome. I am strictly using this for my own yard and am not reproducing or reselling. I just wanna see this thing work! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

it will play off the disk in the cd drive of the computer. I dont think you can save to the computer the files might be locked to prevent it from being copied. I have also just used my home dvd player that works out well too.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I use ANYDVD ripper to extract the files off the DVD and then Handbrake to convert the files to whatever format is needed. ANYDVD is not a free program but well worth the cost, a great program to have (There might be a free trial period..) Handbrake on the other hand is indeed a free program!


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

There are several ways to do it. Since you mentioned "computer"... you can play it in the computer's DVD drive as Sleepersatty99 said. If you play it with your computer, you might end up needing a VGA cable to connect your computer to the projector. If you connect the DVD player to the projector, you will likely end up using those little cables that have red, white and yellow connections at the end (not sure if they are called "composite" cables?).

There are several posts here that have information about other ways to get the disks to play from a media player if you decide to go that route.

The DVDs are cool... Have fun!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

The Ultra projector doesn't have inputs, it is a stand alone media player with projector built in, you have to load files via USB to teh projector directly, then it will play them. (AVI and WMV files)



HarleyQuinn07 said:


> There are several ways to do it. Since you mentioned "computer"... you can play it in the computer's DVD drive as Sleepersatty99 said. If you play it with your computer, you might end up needing a VGA cable to connect your computer to the projector. If you connect the DVD player to the projector, you will likely end up using those little cables that have red, white and yellow connections at the end (not sure if they are called "composite" cables?).
> 
> There are several posts here that have information about other ways to get the disks to play from a media player if you decide to go that route.
> 
> The DVDs are cool... Have fun!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

When you get it running. Be sure to post a video.

There isn't a lot posted about the ultra project or.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good to know... I'm not familiar with the ultra projector.

Skill1833, you can also use makemkv.com to convert the files and save to USB. A friend of mine - victor-eyed - gave me that great idea... it was pretty easy after all.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok-ok... I shouldn't be posting before I've had my morning coffee! 

I forgot to mention that you would need to see if .mkv files are compatible with the Ultra Projector.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Correction: vonroll  

I've seen a few other posts re: ultra projector if you hit any snags... maybe they can help?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

I use dvd decrypter to extract the files from the dvd to my computer

then u can convert the vob files to a format that the projector can use ... there are many programs for this ...

amk


----------



## skill1833 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the information. I will be sure to post everything I find about the Ultra Projector for setup, use, etc. I have tried the makemkv but the converter didnt like the file type. I think that AnyDVD is going to be the route that I go. I can get the VOB files right off the DVD but converting them to mp4, wmv, or avi is the issue. Thanks again for the info, I guess I know what I am doing (again) when I get home from work.


----------



## skill1833 (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, progress has been made and this is what I did.
1 - Download and install DVD Decrypter to decrypt dvd.
2 - Download and install Convert VOB to AVI to, well...convert from VOB to AVI.
Once all files were converted I renamed them so I knew what was what then I ordered them for playback.
I took the Ultra Projector out of the box and plugged it into my computer. (*do not* plug into outlet and computer at same time)
Copy the files over and done.

There are (3) folders preloaded to the Ultra Projector and they are: Music (Empty), Pictures (Empty) and Video (Preloaded with Videos). I copied the preloaded video folder since there were Halloween videos that I might use later and deleted the rest. Then I moved my files into the Video folder and that was that. 

I have not tested it yet but will shortly. Thank you everyone for the quick replies and great information.


----------



## Haunting Huetter (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice of people on here my "Haunting Halloween" party will be a success!


----------

